# Will I have to baby proof my C&C cage?



## SpiltOJ (May 8, 2012)

Hello!

I'm getting a new baby hedgie that will be two months old, and plan on buying a C&C cage. I've seen occasionally people saying that babies can get out of them, but then I see other people not babyproofing their C&C cages whilst having babies.

So will I have to? If so, how can I?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

if you make the walls 10-12 inches high and have a secure lid it should be baby proofed enough


----------

